# Is the Stride Tax app working on Android or not?



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

So I've been using Stride to log my miles or so I thought, tonight I go to download report for January and it's only showing my rides for 01/01/2020. All month there's been a pop up saying don't worry your mileage is being saved to Stride HQ (whatever that is) I go in their help section tonight and there's a q&a post from 16 days ago stating something about issues with version 1.9 Android's etc and that NONE of the mileage was saved?


----------

